# John Terry...



## ArtDecade (Feb 4, 2010)

... Does he keep the captain's armband or is he replaced? Or worse?

Personally, I don't like him. I think he is an arrogant git. That being said, he is a good leader and very solid player (as long as he doesn't need to take a PK). I have no idea what relations are like behind the scenes with the England squad, but I do know this... The English media is going to tear Terry apart. This alone will cause undue stress on everyone around him, including his teammates. We already know how this team is being scrutinized by the papers back home. There are very high hopes that this is the squad that could win it in South Africa. Who knows?

Regardless of his ability as a player, I think he might have to walk away from the spotlight to save his team. Let him play, but pass the armband to someone else. I know it would crush his spirits, but its not about Terry - Its about his mates. What do you think?


----------



## SevenatoR (Feb 4, 2010)

Replace him. Give it to Rooney.

Wayne Bridge should just render Terry unfit to play. 

Signed, 
A Yank


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 4, 2010)

I would've too!







I say give it to Lampard, he's one of the best this country has to offer.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 4, 2010)

Pardon my Yank ignorance, but what did Terry do?

EDIT: Never mind, just Googled it.



SevenatoR said:


> Replace him. Give it to Rooney.
> 
> Wayne Bridge should just render Terry unfit to play.
> 
> ...



I though Rooney stepped down from the national team?


----------



## Zahs (Feb 4, 2010)

whatever happens, terry will still play for england no doubt he is still a world class player, he just needs to sort his life out off the pitch, the only way to do that is to have solid performances on the pitch. whether he captains the england team is questionable... he is not really setting the best example with these allegations... but these things come and go, remember beckham and rebecca loos.... england is full of leaders, stevie g to lead the way, if terry loses the captaincy. i doubt it tho.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 5, 2010)

In all honesty, Rooney will be the one that punches England to a World Cup final, but not as captain. The good thing about Terry slipping up is that it takes the media's eye off the young striker and lets him get back to work - for United and England. At least some of the weight has been lifted off his shoulders.

I think it is 50/50 that Terry loses the band. Capello hates a media circus and has made it known that he is not happy with the entire situation surrounding his team.

Edit: John Terry has been stripped of the band after a 12 minute meeting with Capello. Looks like Rio might be getting a promotion as he is the vice-captain.


----------



## Triple-J (Feb 7, 2010)

I think the press are going to drag this out all the way up to the World Cup like they do with any so called scandal and as a Man City fan I am dreading playing Chelsea in a few weeks as it's going to be packed full of paparazzi scum and will distract from the match and turn it to shit.

UK press are twats when it comes to anything to do with football and I don't blame the team for being losers when every World Cup there's papers like the Sun endlessly following them around and harassing them when what they should do is back the fuck off and leave them to focus. 
It's always seemed to me that in the eyes of the press if the England squad are doing well they are damned and if they aren't doing well they are still damned and this whole affair has given them some free ammo.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 8, 2010)

As a United fan, even I am a bit confused by Rio possibly becoming captain. First of all, he has been injured most of the season. Second of all, he is now serving a huge suspension for blatantly attacking another player. When you put any of these players under a microscope, you have problems. For me, I say give the band to Lampard. I think he will handle the team, the media, and the pressure well enough.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 8, 2010)

Agreed, captaincy should go to Lampard 

It won't happen, but it's what should happen IMO. Plus Lampard is a fucking incredible football player.


----------



## powergroover (Feb 17, 2010)

i will love to see beckham become captain again 

dunno, hes been my idol since i was a little kid


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 19, 2010)

^ Although Becks is a leader, I don't think that he will get enough playing time to serve as an effective captain. I can't forsee Capello using him as much more than a sub, unless there are a string of injuries.


----------



## Pauly (Feb 28, 2010)

Always think defenders make the best captains, they're used to shouting orders, can see the game from the back e.t.c. Pity Terry is a twat, Rio's form/fitness is off e.t.c.

Was aggrieved this was still making most of the back page headlines when poor Ramsey got his leg destroyed in a horror tackle (3 of our boys in 4 years, ridiculous).


----------



## sentagoda (Mar 22, 2010)

If Beckham wasnt out I'd say him. Now im unsure. My best is Lampard


----------

